# looking for lightning



## builderman (Jul 7, 2007)

im looking for what i think is a 70's huffy bike   it was a five speed orange   
with lightning on the seet and chain guard i believe it was called heat lightning
my mom sold mine and i would like one back   been looking forever please help


----------



## ratfink70 (Nov 23, 2011)

*huffy heat lightning*

The bike your looking for is listed on eBay right now,all original with a buy it now price of $330.00 and $99.00 shipping.


----------

